# What is the best way to store rice?



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm talking 50 lb and the 2 lb bags. Do you leave them in the bag and put in a large sealable bucket? Do you pour them into a bucket then seal it? or do you just leave it in the bag as is and store it that way? And how long does rice last? I think I remember reading that white rice lasts longer.. 

Gman 303


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Personally, I break mine into 2lb vacum sealed bags, (love my food saver) and put a couple in a 5gal bucket with vacum sealed 2lb bags of beans, flour, sugar etc. You can get those Homer buckets at home depot. they seal once you put the lids one them. I try to get them filled with a good mix of ingredients. I also keep 30 gal buckets of water and bout six 5gals gas/kerosene.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh Also.... white rice lasts longer than brown..


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

jandor123 said:


> Personally, I break mine into 2lb vacum sealed bags, (love my food saver) and put a couple in a 5gal bucket with vacum sealed 2lb bags of beans, flour, sugar etc. You can get those Homer buckets at home depot. they seal once you put the lids one them. I try to get them filled with a good mix of ingredients. I also keep 30 gal buckets of water and bout six 5gals gas/kerosene.


 How long do you think the rice, flour and beans will last?


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, I have folks tell me thay will last 5,10 or up to 15 or more years. But honestly, I like to keep them fresher so I rotate one out every year. I can always use them day to day, so i keep bout 10 around and date them. Then use and replace.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I keep all my old 2 liter soda bottles. Clean them out, toss a bay leaf and O2 absorber in the bottle with the rice. Works really well so far. I have about 50lbs of white rice stored up so far.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> I keep all my old 2 liter soda bottles. Clean them out, toss a bay leaf and O2 absorber in the bottle with the rice. Works really well so far. I have about 50lbs of white rice stored up so far.


I have heard that some people put hand warmers in the buckets before the seal them, supposed to remove the excess oxygen. I have never tried that and and not real sure what type of warmers to use or if it even works.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

jandor123 said:


> Well, I have folks tell me thay will last 5,10 or up to 15 or more years. But honestly, I like to keep them fresher so I rotate one out every year. I can always use them day to day, so i keep bout 10 around and date them. Then use and replace.


Awesome! I think a food saver is next on my list.. And I rotate the rest of my stock so I will be doing the same. Thanks for the great input


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gman303 said:


> Awesome! I think a food saver is next on my list.. And I rotate the rest of my stock so I will be doing the same. Thanks for the great input


The food save is so cool. You can vac seal ANYTHING. Its so awesome. I have sealed loose cartridges, antibiotics, even clothes. It's great for meats, any frozen foods and refrigerated stuff, saves a lot of space. I highly recommend them.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

jandor123 said:


> I have heard that some people put hand warmers in the buckets before the seal them, supposed to remove the excess oxygen. I have never tried that and and not real sure what type of warmers to use or if it even works.


What the bay leaf for? and where do you get 02 absorbers?


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> I keep all my old 2 liter soda bottles. Clean them out, toss a bay leaf and O2 absorber in the bottle with the rice. Works really well so far. I have about 50lbs of white rice stored up so far.


oops, lol trying again Whats the bay leaf for? any where do you get the 02 absorbers?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Bay leaves aren't going to do you much good...it's an old wives tail...
I have a couple of prepper outlets locally that sell new food grade pails, mylar bags and 02 absorbers, among other things. Check to see if you have a prepper outlet close buy, I find it's better to do a face to face transaction that way you get exactly what you need, if not you can buy these items on line.

Pretty simple really put a mylar bag in a new food grade pail poor the rice into the mylar bag put the 02 absorbers in with the rice. seal the bag with an iron, fold the top of the sealed bag into the pail and put the lid on it. Date the top and note the contents with a marker...you're done. Easy as pie...


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

i put 25 lb bags of rice in metal trash cans, plastic barrels and buckets, threw in bay leaves. been stored since before y2k.
i would still eat it, most of the nutrition value is lost but i bet it will still make a turd.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Im a low budget prepper,i get food grade buckets at work and paint them with olive oil,then you pour about 5 lbs put 4 bay leaves and couple drops of oil,repeat till bucket is 85 % full,paint lid with oil,more bay leaves and seal. I have rice like that for about 3 yrs and I rotate and its always fresh.it soposed to last from 7 to 10 yrs like that.


----------



## ron61pa (Mar 1, 2013)

bugs don't like bay leaves. look for o2 on ebay. throw bay leaves on shelves too.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

jandor123 said:


> oops, lol trying again Whats the bay leaf for? any where do you get the 02 absorbers?


Bay leaf keeps bugs away and you can go on Ebay/Amazon to get O2 absorbers.


----------



## branflake (Jul 23, 2012)

I save all the little packs of o2 absorbers that come with food/electronics "silica gel - throw away do not eat" they usually say. Pretty close to the same stuff, and can be recharged in an oven.


----------

